# 4 babies



## JJ44KK

Sorry to sound dumb but can people really get pregnant with 4?


----------



## sarah_george

yes but rarely, it can happen although it used to be more common with IVF babies, nowadays they tend to only put back in 2 fertilized eggs so it is a lot less heard of x x


----------



## brownhairedmom

Isn't there a girl on here that is pregnant with quints?


----------



## Carley

Yes she is pregnant with quads, I'd think it would rarely, very rarely happen naturally if at all?


----------



## mugzy

Natural occurance of triplets its estimated at about 1 in 8000 (I'm rounding) and quads is about 1 in 700,000, quints 1 in 55 million. So possible but unlikely :D Only surviving natural quints I've heard about was the Dionne quints back in the 1930s. They were identical - very rare. Here's a link to a family that had natural quads https://www.dixonquads.com . I think they started as quints but one was lost.


----------



## Samantha675

I watched a show on these little girls. Identical Quads. So cute!!

https://www.mathiasquads.org/


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yes it can happen where two eggs are fertilised then each split into two creating 4 babies.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Yes, It is possible, but rare :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

The Dionne Quintz were born about an hour north of my house.....very cute.
Way back then....hard for mama to care for them all.
Anyone see that show "Jon and Kate plus 8"?
had twins then wanted one more..ended up with 6 and a tv show.


----------



## AquaDementia

rae05 said:


> Isn't there a girl on here that is pregnant with quints?


oh wow, who is the lucky lady?


----------



## Ann-Marie

jaya..... or something.... she posted 5 times then disappeared.. ?? :shrug:


----------



## Faerie

Samantha675 said:


> I watched a show on these little girls. Identical Quads. So cute!!
> 
> https://www.mathiasquads.org/

Aww, they're adorable!!! DH wanted to know that if we had identicals whether he'd be allowed to write their names on their foreheads....


----------



## anamaz

wow i couldnt imagine it
its hard enough to get your ehad around 1 baby never mind 5!!!!!!


----------



## Carley

I'm pretty sure the lady on here had IVF :)


----------



## JJ44KK

Wow 

Those 4 really are cute =]


----------



## polo_princess

A customer of mine had quads naturally!! All identical little girls too!! The most adorable thing ive ever seen!!


----------



## ald

There are a set of quads where I live, 4 identical girls about 3 yrs old now. The parents were about to undergo IVF but conceived naturally. The parents use to write the first letter of there names on to there foot to tell them apart. They are lovely but totally hard work etc.


----------



## ColtonsMom

CHILLbilly said:


> The Dionne Quintz were born about an hour north of my house.....very cute.
> Way back then....hard for mama to care for them all.
> Anyone see that show "Jon and Kate plus 8"?
> had twins then wanted one more..ended up with 6 and a tv show.

I love that show! Their babies are all so cute.. growing though, not really babies anymore! hehe.


----------



## v2007

Ive just read a story on MSN homwpage, a lady in Egypt has just given birth to 7:headspin:

https://news.uk.msn.com/Article.aspx?cp-documentid=9242230

Victoria x x x


----------



## Mummy2Many

v2007 said:


> Ive just read a story on MSN homwpage, a lady in Egypt has just given birth to 7:headspin:
> 
> https://news.uk.msn.com/Article.aspx?cp-documentid=9242230
> 
> Victoria x x x




> The babies' weights range from 3.2lbs to 6.17lbs.

SEVEN babies but they still weighed as much as 6lbs? HOLY! 

I think I'll quit complaining about how big my LO is getting :rofl:


----------



## lammy456

there is a programe on discovery home and health 1 i think called on and kate plus 8 they had twins through ivf then decided they wanted another and she ended up with sextuplets (SIX!!)all survived and are perfectly healthy. massive family oh joy. think u casn wiki it search jon and kate plus 8


----------



## Samantha675

lammy456 said:


> there is a programe on discovery home and health 1 i think called on and kate plus 8 they had twins through ivf then decided they wanted another and she ended up with sextuplets (SIX!!)all survived and are perfectly healthy. massive family oh joy. think u casn wiki it search jon and kate plus 8

I love watching Jon and Kate. She has it sooo together!


----------



## HannahGraceee

CHILLbilly said:


> Anyone see that show "Jon and Kate plus 8"?
> had twins then wanted one more..ended up with 6 and a tv show.

ive seen that its soo good, im like how the hell do you do it x


----------



## tasha41

I LOVE THIS SHOW!! the kids are ADORABLE and they seem like such an organized, perfect family :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

i was watching it today and when they have that lil talk at the begining i always nearly cry lol


----------



## Alexis

there is Jon & Kate: Plus 8 and also the McCough (i think thats how they spell their name) Septuplets. They are about 10 now i think. Possibly even older!


----------



## violet 73

rae05 said:


> Isn't there a girl on here that is pregnant with quints?

here is the ladys post who is preg with quads 


https://www.babyandbump.com/introduce-yourself/25873-preggo-quads.html violet xx


----------



## MissMandieMitz

There's also the Mathias Quads. Identical Quad Girls :)

https://www.mathiasquads.org/


----------



## bonit

I agree, you can get pregnant with 4 babies, but realy very very rarely natural.


----------



## Naya69

violet 73 said:


> rae05 said:
> 
> 
> Isn't there a girl on here that is pregnant with quints?
> 
> here is the ladys post who is preg with quads
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/introduce-yourself/25873-preggo-quads.html violet xxClick to expand...

i would love to find out if she has had them by now and see pics she must of that was bk in aprill x


----------



## jackiea85

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-453540/Still-handful-Mum-Walton-sextuplets-23.html They are all grown up now but there's the Walton's sextuplets


----------

